# Sandy Munro likes his Rivian



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

He previously said nice things about the cyber truck.

Bob Wilson


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Out of the electric truck options, I’m most smitten with the R1T.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Out of the electric truck options, I'm most smitten with the R1T.


Considering that a base R1T will cost LESS than a base Model Y after federal tax incentives, I tried to talk my wife into getting one instead.
But, the R1T is too big for her.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Rivian, for a new car company, has done an amazing job designing their first vehicle. If delivery times were better in Canada I'd seriously consider one instead of the Model Y, especially for towing


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Rivian deserves a lot of credit for having brought this vehicle to market and actually delivering it to costumers. Rivian might just become a real large scale success.
If I was in the market for a EV SUV or pickup the R1T would be my first choice and perhaps even before a Cybertruck because I like their more conventional design though not having access to superchargers might be the only snag in that decision. It still amazes me how forward thinking the Tesla supercharger network is proving to be and continues to prove more and more valuable with each passing quarter where Tesla is dominating EV sales and none of the "Tesla killers" have materialized in any way.
Marquees Brownlee just released a excellent video on the topic of EV startups and the issues in getting to volume production or even initial costumer deliveries.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

He's becoming a little too much of a showman for me...


----------

